# My Millenium Jade R33



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,

I bought the Duke built R33 from Alex last year and whilst the mechanics were spot on the exterior wasn't the tidiest and the paint job was rubbish.

I said to myself that wasn't an issue because i bought the car for its capabilities as a brown pant making machine, however i found that i couldn't resist to sort it out.

After much deliberation this is what it went from when i got it to where it is now!

When i bought it:




























Then to this:











Then this:





























Then finally to this  :
































































Am so happy i went with this colour, was umming and arring for ages but i think it really suits the car


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet looking ride!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Do love that colour.

Think bronze rims would have looked better, get it lowered, might just change the look.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

The bronze wheels didn't suit at all when I put them on the car, was a last minute colour change decision and I am really happy with it I have to admit.

Annoyingly id love to lower the car a bit more but between my driveway entrance and the car squatting so much there is no chance of me being able to 
It is a huge pain as I do believe it will look much better.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Fap-tastic


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, fantastic. Love what you done to it.

That was a special R34 colour for Nur cars right?

Was waiting for some decent pics of the new car, I really liked your old red one!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

It was the Nur spec colour yes.

I loved my old red one, couldn't bring myself to do this one red and tbh am glad I didn't!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a nice colour but black wheels look alot better with that combination.

the front splitter is VERY low, and you need the Nismo skirts to finish that off

lovely colour


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Outstanding! Looks a quality job.*

I suppose the colour has a element of pearl in it and was probably very expensive to buy , Have to agree with above ref the bronze alloys would suit it perfectly :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Alex C said:


> Wow, fantastic. Love what you done to it.
> 
> That was a special R34 colour for Nur cars right?
> 
> Was waiting for some decent pics of the new car, I really liked your old red one!


Yep

R34 Nur

spotted this one on its way to auto salon in 2010 on the C1, when we got a coffee


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Stunning dude.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Great colour. Did Tom paint it?


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

That colour looks stunning. Great choice.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What a turnaround. Absolutely cracking.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Matty I had actually asked for the wheels to be black chrome but instead they did more of a lighter shadow chrome.
I had actually pretty much based my car from seeing that exact one lol.

I am probably going to get some hasemi or similar skirt add ons for the side as it does need something to match the depth of the splitter.
Haven't found a suitably priced option yet though.

Alex no unfortunately Tom didn't, he was going to but with so many of us doing our cars for Le Mans this year he wouldn't have had time to do it 
I had another friends place do it. 

Got a few small things on my mind to change on the car but am glad it's finally getting there.
90% mapped now so just small bits to do there and can get final 100% running in order for Jap Fest.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Looks great


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

It does look nice Chris in the new colour, very rare too. I have the same wheels but rota in black if you ever fancy trying what black would look like you could try 2 of mine. 

Any ideas of when romain will be finishing the mapping off? 

Dan


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

****ing lovely


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks cracking great colour:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

Mega dude :bowdown1:


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

looks amazing


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Simply amazing mate, love the color to bits but then again you could say I'm biased :bowdown1:


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

That color made the R33 look so much better, congrats!


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

same taste


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

What a transformation! Looks awesome now. Great colour bud!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

As others have said, that is looking tidy dude. Glad it came out so well for you.

Look forward to seeing it on the local roads.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Trang you sod 
Looking good!

Well we will have to see how out and about it gets or whether I keep it.
Time will tell unfortunately.


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Hi mate, thanks, practically twins.

Well dont stop now, car also has an underside 


Here is mine :



Will keep you busy during next winter


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

looks great!!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Crikey that's insane fair play. I now remember who you are. I wish I had the unit and setup that you do. I can see mine having that level of detail underneath unfortunately.
It's in good condition but just a bit dirty lol


----------



## GMeaks (Aug 12, 2014)

That colour is lush. Done the car proud mate!!


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Excellent choice. Car looks fantastic!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi
Mate that looks great! Really do not see many nice 33's anymore....that is my cup of tea!!

Well done mate


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Gorgeous.... Looks spot on, what a fantastic looking machine


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What a transformation! Car looks lovely 

Black LMGT4 would look amazing having seen an R33 with them on.


----------

